# rare yellow chiquita guitar/case...$25.00



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this guitar went on kijiji this morning...it sold in seconds...i hope the buyer feels good about ripping the poor lady off...










here is a recent listing to show what they really go for...

http://www.gbase.com/gear/hondo-chiquita-1978-black


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I;d want my $25 back... kqoct

AJC


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

these go for $500 U.S. 

originally co-designed with billy gibbons of zz top...

i found out the buyer was a vulture...owns a recording studio...
the woman that owned it has been out of work...can't make the rent payment...has two small kids to feed...her hubby just split...

i hope karma bites the buyer on the backside for not letting the poor woman know the true value of the guitar...


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

As if the guitar belonged to the woman in the first place.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have sold stuff and later found out it was worth a lot more than I thought it was. It is unfortunate, and yes, it may be a moral issue...

But if you saw a great deal at a yard sale, etc wouldnt you snap it up?

I think it is just as much the seller's responsibility to research what the item can go for (with the internet there is no excuse not to) rather than just throw it out there.

Either way, I'd still want my $25 back, that thing is hideous!
AJC


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

It's worth 500 bucks, but the issue is, that thing has to be in your house until it's sold. Why would anyone buy it?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> these go for $500 U.S.
> 
> originally co-designed with billy gibbons of zz top...
> 
> ...


Well the guy didn't commit a crime or anything.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

it's a travel guitar...and it's cool...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGDrkuvuJuY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyKe...AF3D7C92&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

noobcake said:


> Well the guy didn't commit a crime or anything.


it's a moral issue...i don't like vultures...

the buyer knew the true value of the guitar...the seller didn't...the seller is facing a slew of hard times...no job...no food...no rent money...she really could have used the "proper" or "fair" value of the guitar to help get out of dire straits

let's put it this way...you have a house full of awesome gear...you pass away...the vultures swoop in and scoop up your gear for pennies...knowing full well the true value of the gear...your "clueless" significant other/family go into financial/emotional crisis trying to scrape money together for your funeral because they were "ripped off" by the vultures...

maybe it's just me...but if/when i come across a "steal"...i always ask the seller if they know the value of the item for sale...it's easier to sleep at night


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

$500 seems steep for one of those, but then there is supply & demand at work here, and travel guitars have a certain vibe to them.

As to the moral issue-look at it this way--$100 or $150 or even $250 still would have been a great deal considering what they normally go for.
And that extra money would have been great for the seller to have.

Yes we pounce on sales, and the buyer got a killer deal, but I don't think I could have bought it for that low without saying something.

Part of me would jump on it, but part of me would feel bad about it, so I'd have to say something--and if I knew she had dire need for cash that would have made it easier to give her more for it.

But I have to imagine this with a different guitar--I don't think I'd pay $500 for one. But the principle would be the same, and it was something that I pondered in a dream a while back when we got rid of some furniture--I dreamed that an older couple gave me two older guitars for the furniture--and either one by itself was worth way more than the furniture together. In my dream I pointed out the vale to them, but they knew it, and declined extra payment.

In this real life scenario I doubt she was aware of the value. Yes, she has some responsibility to check it out before she sells it, but still the buyer could have kicked in some extra.


----------



## jlube (Dec 12, 2009)

I am looking for a travel guitar. I checked out the Baby Taylor, but it is too big. It exceeds the carry-on limit. Apparently, they will make exceptions, but only if they feel like it.
Any suggestions? Offers?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there are electric and acoustic travel guitars out these days...here are a couple of samples...

[video=youtube;r_3qB9z_Fss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_3qB9z_Fss[/video]

[video=youtube;jOpbNQjwuPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOpbNQjwuPc[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

a couple more...just search for travel guitar on youtube...

[video=youtube;5t3XLflwQAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3XLflwQAo[/video]

[video=youtube;EWEYXbl3T3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWEYXbl3T3Q[/video]


----------



## jlube (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you Jimi!
I hadn't really considered getting one that would fit in my suitcase!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey! I have a Chiquita, and mine still has the original amp in the case (see square empty space in the original photo...should be a small amp in there)...too bad the amp no longer has its original "guts" in it....


----------

